# old skills lost: anyone else can't ride without a dropper post anymore?



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Been riding a dropper post for nearly 5 years now and have just built up a new hard tail. Still saving up to get a dropper post for that as it's a 27.2 and have been riding with a normal post. Oh my god, have absolutely zero ability to ride anything remotely downhill with the seat up like that. Terrifying! Can't get arse over the back of the saddle without feeling like I'm gonna die.

All old skills have been lost. Sad!

Anyone else the same?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

gunna open the whole can of worms...again.

I tried on last year, but it didn't take. For what I ride and how I ride, I'm perfectly happy without one. I really found it disconcerting with it down. I did 1 ride where i found it very helpful, but that isn't close to the stuff I normally do.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have not ridden one, can't justify the expense. Hundreds of dollars for a seatpost feels wrong.

Seriously, if someone made a manual dropper post at a reasoble price with a qr, I would do it. It would have to have a hard stop at the top so that when you reset the height, it's exactly right and pointed straight. Just using a qr clamp is not the same thing.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> Have not ridden one, can't justify the expense. Hundreds of dollars for a seatpost feels wrong.
> 
> Seriously, if someone made a manual dropper post at a reasoble price with a qr, I would do it. It would have to have a hard stop at the top so tjat when you reset the height, it's exactly right and pointed straight. Just using a qr clamp is not the same thing.


You mean a Hite Rite?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, let me just pop in my time machine and grab a Hite Rite. I would totally rock one of those rather than being raped on the price of a seatpost.


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

Dropper or not, whichever I haven't been riding regularly is challenging for a little while. Ride long enough without it and when you reintroduce I bet you'll feel a bit unstable.

The most reasonably priced option I've seen is the KS eten...available with a manual lever under the seat for about $100


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

cross post from:http://forums.mtbr.com/components/27-2-dropper-huge-internal-battle-1030617.html

Was so used to a dropper on my trail bike, I wanted one on a new xc hardtail I was buying. Round 1 went to the dropper, installed a KS Lev 272 internal routed dropper with the Southpaw. Over time I weaned myself of it, using it less and less, first unconsciously then deliberately challenging myself to use it only when absolutely necessary. Eventually I removed it, cuz I rarely used it.

Round 2 and overall victor: no dropper.

Are there times I wish I had it? Sure, but they are few and fleeting.

(PS: still have the Lev 272 in my spare parts bin)


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

I've ridden with dropper posts longer than most being an early adopter back in '05. They do change the way you ride and for me for the better. I would not want to ride without one now after nearly a dozen years and feel they were and are as important an innovation as disc brakes.

Does this mean you have to have one? Of course not, but they make the experience much more fun ATMO. Having fun and playing is what it's all about for me so there I go.

There are some downsides, but I see these as negligible. First, as mentioned in previous responses is cost. My answer to this is buy a good post used on eBay. Outside of the first Gravity dropper I purchased all of the ones I had (2 Reverbs, a Specialized, and another Gravity Dropper) were all purchased via eBay and at a significant price reduction. Second is maintenance and durability. You have to take care of them and this is not much different than any other moving part on a modern mountain bike. I have run a couple of different Reverb posts over the last 5 years and in that time I've never had one fail on me. Approximately every 18 months +/- I have sent them in for service with SRAM (QBP). They have turned them around in a week or less every time and never cost more than $40. You say, "I want to do it myself"...then get a Gravity Dropper. They aren't as sexy nor have as many features as more modern posts, but they are dumb simple and you can rebuild them yourself. Also, not to mention they are less expensive than most, are durable as all get out and they have a 27.2 size.

Lastly, for those wishing for something as simple and uncomplicated as the Hite Rite (great idea/poor execution) check out the Digit from Orbea. I don't know if they are for sale aftermarket, but someone could likely do some tinkering and come up with their own version. Party. :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm with Mik. I don't see the need for one for my riding. I know everyone loves them though. I tried it, but it wasn't my thing. They're not reliable, heavy, and unnecessary for most of us.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I haven't caught the bug yet. I got a bike that came with one and I use it occasionally but I have to consciously force myself to use it. Get back on my hardtail and I don't miss it. 

It's okay and I can see the benefit on rough, extended downhills and for jumping. Other than that for general trail riding I'm kinda "meh" about it.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

No dropper for me. I ride in MA. No huge hills up or down in the Eastern part of the state, more like ridges and small hills. Do you use the dropper for 10-40 ft of decent? Can't imaging. The enduro seems to work just fine without.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

cykelk said:


> The most reasonably priced option I've seen is the KS eten...available with a manual lever under the seat for about $100


I will look into that one.

Edit: dang, no 27.2mm yet.

Again, something I would do, but hate paying $$$ for bike parts i don't need.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

For my kind of riding a dropper is not even close to be needed.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Lots of variables in rider experience and riding conditions. If you've ridden BMX, you're used to basically not having a saddle. A fair number of riders are not used to having a saddle to help stabilize the bike. Even when standing, you use the nose of the saddle against a thigh to stabilize the bike under you. With a dropper, it's still there but further away. With a saddle at optimum pedaling height, it can be tricky getting your butt behind and below it for steep descents. You can compromise by keeping it a bit lower than optimum. We also used quick releases and stop and lower the saddle varying degrees if needed. A dropper just makes it easier/faster/more convenient at the expense of weight/complexity/dollars.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

leeboh said:


> No dropper for me. I ride in MA. No huge hills up or down in the Eastern part of the state, more like ridges and small hills. Do you use the dropper for 10-40 ft of decent? Can't imaging. The enduro seems to work just fine without.





DiRt DeViL said:


> For my kind of riding a dropper is not even close to be needed.


I think this is a good point, some riding area's and trails simply do not call for enough changes in elevation or technicality that a dropper is warranted. However this point is lost in this thread as it is not a valid reply to the original question asked. So feel free to not chime in at all since that is off-topic to the discussion at hand. ;-)

Where I live some trails I ride have certainly become more fun to ride with the dropper (I have only had min a few months), but I can imagine I would not enjoy going back to riding without one.

Before I had a dropper I tried to keep the seat up and found I just could not get in the groove for some of the descents, so I was in the Habit of getting off the bike and putting the seat up or down a number of times each ride. It was a no-brainer to get one as it removed the manual part of what I was already doing.

So my question to the OP is, why not get off and adjust the seat post manually before the descents where you know you will want the seat lower? At least until you get a dropper on that new bike. My theory is not that you were better at riding with the seatpost in the up position before you got the dropper, but rather with the dropper you have been able to be comfortable in and out of the saddle no matter what the terrain since you could adjust the height on the fly. You are not actually worse at riding with the seatpost up, you are just not used to the different feeling anymore, and you may not have ridden with the seat post as high as you think you did.

For me I do a little bit of seat adjustment on some longer downhills where popping it back up to power pedal is nice, but in the past when I put my seat down for the same decent and had no automatic option to adjust on the fly I kept the seat lower and did just fine.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmmm, subject " Can't ride without a dropper" I'm riding without a dropper. Sort of thought that point/counterpoint stuff worked here. Bowing out now. Going to have play all alone now, sniff..


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

leeboh said:


> Hmmm, subject " Can't ride without a dropper" I'm riding without a dropper. Sort of thought that point/counterpoint stuff worked here. Bowing out now. Going to have play all alone now, sniff..


Is there room for one more? The people who ride without droppers gotta stick together.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

leeboh said:


> Hmmm, subject " Can't ride without a dropper" I'm riding without a dropper. Sort of thought that point/counterpoint stuff worked here. Bowing out now. Going to have play all alone now, sniff..


without a dropper *ANYMORE* - not being mean here, but do you honestly think your post was adding anything helpful or beneficial to the discussion of what it is like to ride a bike in a different configuration than one was used to?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

markymark said:


> All old skills have been lost. Sad!


Old skills never acquired in the first place, sadly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I learned without a dropper. However I've been using a dropper for many moons. Going back to not having a dropper simply means you train yourself to stop and lower with the quick release if you come up to a section you think requires it. 

Now that first world problem is solved:

Can we now talk about why droppers are called droppers? After all they do spend half of their life raising. Maybe a compromise is in order. I say we coin them dropOraise.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It's definitely not like that for me (skills lost now that I use a dropper).

Sure, there are plenty of trails where I almost never need it. I was a very late adopter because of that. I've only had one for about a year and a half (Thomson Covert). But, I do like to travel with my bike and I do like riding chunkier stuff. I've found it very useful to drop the seat so I have more range of movement above the bike when I get to something technical. Doesn't have to be downhill. I drop it to go UP things sometimes, too.

And yeah, I'll drop it for something that's maybe 5ft of trail, and then raise it back up again.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

if i need to move my seat, i grabbed the wrong bike...


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

markymark said:


> Been riding a dropper post for nearly 5 years now and have just built up a new hard tail. Still saving up to get a dropper post for that as it's a 27.2 and have been riding with a normal post. Oh my god, have absolutely zero ability to ride anything remotely downhill with the seat up like that. Terrifying! Can't get arse over the back of the saddle without feeling like I'm gonna die.
> 
> All old skills have been lost. Sad!
> 
> Anyone else the same?


I was riding Wednesday night on my SC Solo with dropper. Hit some gnarly downhill really fast with it. I have done the same on HT with extended seat. Far easier with the dropper. Anyway another rider who is in fact far more technically skilled than me said droppers are crutch. I happened to agree. Fun crutch, but still crutch. I have 2 other bikes with fixed seat posts and when it gets steep is harder and I have focus alot more on my position. However for those bikes I have not intention to install a dropper. I don't want the weight of one and the nature of what I ride with them does not require one. The good part is that I will not lose my ability to ride with fixed seat because of it. Of course there will be stuff I walk on my HT with fixed post that I will have ridden on my Solo with a dropper. But that is ok.

BTW... I was a lat adopter to dropper post, but I feel it really transforms my bike. With seat up I get all of the leg extension I need for pedaling. With it up I can and most riding on most trails. Where I use it when the drops get steep and nasty and I just want bomb through stuff. I can get low and back let the bike rip. Could be for a short stretch or a long one. In fact the shorter the run the better the dropper works as I can easily go back up back into pedal mode. With post down the bike feels like DH bike. Sure 5" of travel is not a DH bike, but compared to my HT bikes is a complete change. I really like it for serious terrain. Turns descents from "oh lets get back to stop going OTB" to "wheeeeee". That said most of my rides I don't need one and that is why my other bikes don't have it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

if a dropper is a crutch, then so is suspension. both are things I will sacrifice a little street cred and some cash to have to allow me to have more fun on my bike. I'm not in the slightest bit interested in the pounding I would take bombing down Black Mtn trail in Pisgah on a fully rigid singlespeed with a fixed post. Nope. Not fun for me. If that means I'm less skilled, then so be it. I will even sacrifice my man card for that, if necessary.

the extra range of motion a dropper gives me enables me to do things I cannot otherwise do on the bike. or, it enables me to do things more comfortably and securely than I can with a fixed post.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

What's a good dropper post for my e-mtb?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got bikes with and without droppers. For the majority of the trails I frequent...the dropper is just not needed. When I take the trail bikes out...I don't use the dropper. It feels like more work than it's worth to lower and raise the post on not super steep and technical terrain.

If I go to a bike park...or shuttle...then the dropper is a lifesaver and confidence inspiring.

Droppers are common enough that you can get them for somewhat of a decent price now. I picked up my Reverb for $200 including shipping six months ago. That's only a few bucks more than what I paid for my Syntace HiFlex post.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Harold said:


> if a dropper is a crutch, then so is suspension. ..


He was needling me about it mostly. Yes suspension is a crutch too, but so are alot of things. So what? I can say that a HT is crutch when climbing too. Really a silly argument as there is to end to it. What just ride road bike afterall. SS road bike no less.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

leeboh said:


> No dropper for me. I ride in MA. No huge hills up or down in the Eastern part of the state, more like ridges and small hills. Do you use the dropper for 10-40 ft of decent?


I use my dropper as much as my brakes maybe more, independent of elevation.

If I had a nickel for every time I heard this argument against the use of droppers over the last twelve years...I'd have a lot of nickels. Back then I predicted that every trail/am bike would have one. They all pretty much do outside of the low cost ones and most of those riders buy them aftermarket. In '98/99 I said every bike would have disc brakes and I heard many of the same arguments. So right here I will say that if you still have V's maybe a dropper is not the cards.

I digress...The thing is, as I stated before ridding with a dropper post changes the way you ride and even more so the way you see the trail. I lived in SE VA for the first half dozen years I had a dropper post. Maximum elevation change there might be barely a few hundred feet if I was a good boy. However, with your seat not up your a$$ everything little nuance on the trail (or street) becomes something to play on, jump and rally over. You have a much bigger range of motion around your bike. Yet, when you need to spin up a climb, you now have the same perch as with a rigid post.

Can I ride with a rigid post after now pledging my allegiance to the dropper lord? Sure, no problem as I have one on my CX bike. I can move around just fine on that rig as needed. However, I ride that bike on terrain that is not a tenth as nasty as what my mountain bike is employed for.

In the end, know thyself. If the kind of riding you intend to engage in does not warrant it or more importantly you see no benefit then fuggettaboutit. Ride on.

:thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HELLBELLY said:


> I use my dropper as much as my brakes maybe more, independent of elevation.
> 
> If I had a nickel for every time I heard this argument against the use of droppers over the last twelve years...I'd have a lot of nickels. Back then I predicted that every trail/am bike would have one. They all pretty much do outside of the low cost ones and most of those riders buy them aftermarket. In '98/99 I said every bike would have disc brakes and I heard many of the same arguments. So right here I will say that if you still have V's maybe a dropper is not the cards.
> 
> ...


With all that being said and it's a nice post by the way. I have a hard time taking it as gospel with that avatar staring me in the face.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Feeling more dropper-curious. Is a cheap, old seatpost (don't want to trash my Thomson) and a QR clamp any substitute for the dropper experience before a drop half my paycheck on a seatpost?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Well...with a dropper...you don't need to stop to raise and lower your saddle. I did try the QR route for a bit. It was kind of a buzzkill having to stop and get off your bike to lower and raise your post. Like you...I resisted getting a dropper for as long as possible.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> Feeling more dropper-curious. Is a cheap, old seatpost (don't want to trash my Thomson) and a QR clamp any substitute for the dropper experience before a drop half my paycheck on a seatpost?


Not really. The real advantage of a true dropper is the quick access and repeatability. I can put the dropper down for a single short technical move and put it right back up almost without thinking anymore. The only way to get close with a fixed post and QR is with a Hite Rite, and even then, you are missing out on the handlebar control flip of a thumb to actuate it.

The QR method might work fine if your rides are hours of fire road climbing consistently followed by epic downhills, such that you really only want to actuate the post once. But to bring the post back up and get it consistently to the same spot, straight, you've gotta stop and fiddle with it. I dunno about you, but stopping to fiddle with raising my post is going to discourage me from raising it back up.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Harold said:


> if a dropper is a crutch, then so is suspension. both are things I will sacrifice a little street cred and some cash to have to allow me to have more fun on my bike. I'm not in the slightest bit interested in the pounding I would take bombing down Black Mtn trail in Pisgah on a fully rigid singlespeed with a fixed post. Nope. Not fun for me. If that means I'm less skilled, then so be it. I will even sacrifice my man card for that, if necessary.
> 
> the extra range of motion a dropper gives me enables me to do things I cannot otherwise do on the bike. or, it enables me to do things more comfortably and securely than I can with a fixed post.


That's it right there, it doesn't really allow you to do anything new, it just makes it better.

I'll also say that it takes a long time to really start seeing the benefits of a dropper post. It's not until you're so comfortable and adept at their use that it becomes second nature when you really start discovering the real utility of them.

Sometimes I'll make a point of not using mine while riding with people without them, and it's obvious how much confidence they give, and how much better you can ride when you use them. When it comes to really getting your weight back and low, or using heavy body English on the bike....you just can't do it with the saddle sticking up in the middle of where you want to be. It's impossible.

If some people don't ride like that, I guess they don't need one. But it's laughable when people come around and tell everyone else how they know all about something they have little to no experience with (or no need for because of a lack of terrain changes).


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> Feeling more dropper-curious. Is a cheap, old seatpost (don't want to trash my Thomson) and a QR clamp any substitute for the dropper experience before a drop half my paycheck on a seatpost?


Years ago when I was getting back into the sport I did this for descending one or two sections of steep, rutty, rocky switchbacks that were my nemesis at the time. What I did to quicken the saddle adjustment back to normal height was attach a zip-tie to one of the saddle rails and cut off the end where it just touched the seat post collar. The zip-tie tucked up out of the way when not used for "calibration". No Awesome Strap needed. It took far less time to get the saddle back to normal than it did for my hands to regain feeling after the death grip going down the hill.

But, when I bought my SS (now my primary ride), it had a non-QR seat post collar which more or less forced me to ride everything without dropping my seat, and eventually I was rolling down those switchbacks without a care.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

OK, so on topic now. What dropper should I look at. Seems lots of guys are always having issues, leaking fluid, seat moving and busting them? 1 or 2 that stand up better?


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

MattMay said:


> cross post from:http://forums.mtbr.com/components/27-2-dropper-huge-internal-battle-1030617.html
> 
> Was so used to a dropper on my trail bike, I wanted one on a new xc hardtail I was buying. Round 1 went to the dropper, installed a KS Lev 272 internal routed dropper with the Southpaw. Over time I weaned myself of it, using it less and less, first unconsciously then deliberately challenging myself to use it only when absolutely necessary. Eventually I removed it, cuz I rarely used it.
> 
> ...


just read your cross post, my hard tail i'm talking about is an el mariachi too. Getting a Gravity dropper for it. Have one on my dually, zero problems in 5 years of constant abuse, took the ugly rubber boot off before I ever put it on the bike, don't need it unless it's really muddy, but then it still works. I love them, and as a clyde I just can't trust the hydraulic ones, so many of my mates have had dramas with them. K.I.S.S.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

leeboh said:


> OK, so on topic now. What dropper should I look at. Seems lots of guys are always having issues, leaking fluid, seat moving and busting them? 1 or 2 that stand up better?


see my post above. Love Gravity Dropper.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

leeboh said:


> OK, so on topic now. What dropper should I look at. Seems lots of guys are always having issues, leaking fluid, seat moving and busting them? 1 or 2 that stand up better?


I have a Giant dropper (2016 model, with the improved saddle clamp) and it has been flawless for around 6mth (maybe more, can't remember). I think it's only available in 30.9 though, however can be had in 3 diff lengths/drops which is handy. It can also be run both external and internal routing, not many can be.

I'm not saying that it's better/worse than others, but it has been good for me. In terms of functionality, I've used Reverbs on friends bikes and they felt nice too - pretty much the same to me, I couldn't tell the difference other than the remote style and neither I think are terrible nor perfect, just different. The Giant remote was easily fixed by myself after a stack along with a new cable (very cheap), the Reverbs have that against them IMO. Remote style/orientation can also make them more/less susceptible to damage esp. for OTB crashes.

Something to keep in mind is that some can be rebuilt (i.e. Reverb) however that's not necessarily cheap. Others (i.e. Giant, I think the X-Fusions) have a sealed cartridge damper that isn't serviceable (prob nitrogen charged) and so when it goes bad you generally buy a new cartridge, however they're often not THAT expensive. It's worth looking into.

Also look at the weight of them, none of them are super light.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've never owned a dropper...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have used one for a few years on my enduro/AM bike, I have one coming in a few days for my XC bike. I don't think it's critical for my XC bike for short races, but it sure is nice for everything else. I've done a lot of downhilling and riding descents and I knew a long time ago that for the best control, you lower your seat, you do this to get your CG lower and further back, to allow you to move over the bike easier, to do big jumps, etc. A dropper just frees me up and allows me to ride and make the most out of the terrain, rather than having to worry about a section and possibly endoing. There's a happy medium between using it too much and not at all, but it's just as important to me as things like disc brakes. The way I see it, without a dropper, it's like I can't unlock more than about 50% of the bike's DH ability no matter how hard I ride, with the dropper, I can get to 100%. I may have a ton of travel and great suspension, but it doesn't mean much when I can't take it to 100%. Back in the day, I simply either lowered the saddle for a long descent and suffered through the climbs that might be throughout, or simply realized I wouldn't be able to really have as much fun as I wanted on some of the shorter DHs and obstacles where it wasn't practical to lower the seat. Now, I just get to ride and don't have to make those compromises.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I love my fox transfer dropper (2016). Have had exactly 0 problems with it. It goes up and comes down.  Even outside of the gnarly dh stuff, the ability to drop just a half inch or so on longer flowy trail helps. I'm currently having it installed on my new am build.

My husband had a Thomson dropper but it did not work in cold temperature (other riders have reported the same problem) so he's getting a Transfer as well.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

JoePAz said:


> another rider who is in fact far more technically skilled than me said droppers are a crutch.





richde said:


> When it comes to really getting your weight back and low, or using heavy body English on the bike....you just can't do it with the saddle sticking up in the middle of where you want to be. It's impossible.


So it's actually the standard post that's a crutch - keeping you propped up.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

To the OPs question, yes I have this feeling when I switch back to my HT with no dropper, although I can still ride anywhere I used to ride with tall post, it just feels a good bit sketchier now not having the post out of the way and YES, I also walk sections I would normally ride with a dropper because I'm just not inclined to get off, drop saddle for that little drop etc and then get back off again to raise it. FYI, I ride a LOT more stuff now than I used to because I don't have to break my flow and mess with the mental aspect by stopping to lower the saddle.

There are quite a few options under $200 US these days.

NO, not in the least. I used to have a QR and would use it on the really nasty downs, but it was always a PITA to have to break the flow and strop to get off to adjust the saddle height, having a dropper for me means being able to keep the flow going from a DH/drop where I "need" it right into a climb where I "need" the saddle at proper pedaling height.



mack_turtle said:


> Feeling more dropper-curious. Is a cheap, old seatpost (don't want to trash my Thomson) and a QR clamp any substitute for the dropper experience before a drop half my paycheck on a seatpost?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2017)

*anyone else can't ride without a dropper post anymore?*

never had one, not gonna have one hence i don't miss it.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I ride Western NC trails and have never seen a need for one. Maybe one day if I ride with someone and they yell out to me when they're dropping it and raising it back up I could see the advantages and where it's used but until then, I'm good.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

With a BMX background, I really miss being able to tuck the bike into my chest.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

leeboh said:


> OK, so on topic now. What dropper should I look at. Seems lots of guys are always having issues, leaking fluid, seat moving and busting them? 1 or 2 that stand up better?


The KS eTen is cheap, I had one for a year with no problems. (Sold the bike after putting 1700 miles on it) It moves a little slower than more expensive posts, but it works. Could be an inexpensive way to try them out.

Using KS Integra and Bontrager posts now. The Bontrager is similar to the eTen in that it relies on a pressurized cartridge, we'll see how well that holds up. I wouldn't be surprised to find that it's made by KS.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

markymark said:


> Oh my god, have absolutely zero ability to ride anything remotely downhill with the seat up like that. Terrifying! [...] All old skills have been lost.


Do you think your skills have actually diminished? Or, over the last 5 years, you've been riding progressively trickier stuff, and it's just the trickier stuff that's "terrifying" without a dropper?

I'd guess it's more the latter, although all this techno crap on cars (stability control, cameras, friggin' lane-departure warnings!) have probably diminished drivers' skills. I mean, what's next? Self-driving cars?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I ride with one on my full suspension and use it many times per ride, don't even notice it anymore. My SS does not have one, I took it for a ride last week and came to a section after a climb and should have stopped to lower it. I climb with my post super high. Ended up on my face, can't fully blame the post but think I could have cleaned it if post was lower, I'll be getting one for the SS in a few weeks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Dropper posts are great - two of my rides have them - a fat bike and an enduro.

Most of my riding experience though is pre-dropper and I ride most stuff without moving the seat out of habit of stopping for QR. 

Only when things get reeeeally steep do I remember, "oh yeah, I can drop it right now".

Honestly, there's a lot of modern improvements I would refuse to give up before droppers.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> Feeling more dropper-curious. Is a cheap, old seatpost (don't want to trash my Thomson) and a QR clamp any substitute for the dropper experience before a drop half my paycheck on a seatpost?


Yes and no. No because the need to stop, but yes because you can hit sections with the seat down and see how it feels. Seat down in places make big difference. I did not expect to like it, but I do. Of course I like it on one of 3 bikes and only in places where the terrain really calls for it.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Only rode with one on a demo. Never quite got into it...maybe a few more years when the tech is bulletproof and CHEAPER. I'm sure they're nice, but still don't know what all the hubbub is about (and happily staying that way for now).


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Ran one for a season, made an honest attempt to use it as I have plenty of time on BMX and DH bikes with slammed seats, but never found it useful for regular trail riding. Now it sits in the spare parts pile. Very little terrain I've run into outside of 'freeride', DH or DJ/park riding that I see anyone riding with one that I won't ride without one, and I live in an area of the country known for technical and bony trails.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> Ran one for a season, made an honest attempt to use it as I have plenty of time on BMX and DH bikes with slammed seats, but never found it useful for regular trail riding. Now it sits in the spare parts pile. Very little terrain I've run into outside of 'freeride', DH or DJ/park riding that I see anyone riding with one that I won't ride without one, and I live in an area of the country known for technical and bony trails.


Same here - lots of steep hills filled with rocks, roots, logs here in the Pennsylvania mountains and I barely use the dropper even for that.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

I can't see how I'd go in places without the seat slammed, whether it be via a dropper or QR - back end right back almost touching the tyre to not go OTB and into rocks. The dropper obviously makes it quicker/easier to adjust (at the cost of $$$ and weight), but also comes with the advantage of being able to ride an up/down trail without having to drop and use the QR.

Some with different body proportions (i.e. really tall legs) might be able to get back behind the seat when it's at full height, but for me that means stomach on the saddle and I've got no desire to do a steep descent with a drop like that as it would end in tears (and scars).


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

phreeky said:


> Some with different body proportions (i.e. really tall legs) might be able to get back behind the seat when it's at full height, but for me that means stomach on the saddle


I've got pretty long legs (36.5" inseam) and that mean my saddle is a lot higher. Despite riding XL frames, I've had numerous people over the years make fun of how high I have my seat (whatever) I've got plenty of experience with that saddle in the gut feeling on steep descents prior to dropper posts.

Despite having ridden and raced for decades on bikes without droppers, I know what the OP is talking about. I have become so accustomed to having my seat lowered on steep/long descents (5 years on dropper and 20+ years of dropping my seat with a QR) that having my seat fully raised feels completely sketchy any time I'm out of the saddle descending (which is 99% of the time).

That isn't to say that you/I can't ride with the seat up, and even be fast at it, but that doesn't mean it's the best riding position.

With as high as my seat is in pedaling position, it does not allow me to get my center of gravity low enough on the steeps, and therefore forces me to compensate by getting weight way off the back, saddle jammed into my ribs, a$$ on the rear tire and arms nearly locked out. That is not a good position to be in for descending because it locks you into a near static position where it's hard to absorb impacts, lean the bike through turns, and also unweights the front end leading to wash outs in steep/tight/off camber turns.

All that said, the vast majority of my local trails/riding involve fire long fire road climbs (20 minute minimum) with extended very steep fall line descents. Flat/rolling trails are nearly non-existent. That terrain is perfect for having your seat lowered.

The rolling not overly steep or technical trails I used to ride in SE WI growing up were just fine without the seat lowered.

What I find now when I do ride rolling terrain with short punchy climbs and descents, is that I'm slower because of the dropper. I'm all out of sorts leaving the saddle up even on shorts descents since my riding position has evolved to lower cg/more centered, so I lose time/momentum raising and lowering the saddle when I need to be powering through without hesitation and saddle up.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

the two bikes i currently ride one has a dropper(2016 Reign) and the other has not(2004 NRS1) and i cannot use a QR on the NRS as over time it will crack the carbon seat tube....at some point i will get a dropper for it $$$$ (27.2)

as for the difference in riding there are some trails that become very uncomfortable without the dropper....i still ride those trails but i do find i tend to get off and do the walk of shame.....rather than pay the bill of pain to the dentist


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I remember the days of going over a steep drop and having the saddle punch me square in the gut. I heard that's how Houdini died.

I don't want to end up like Houdini and so a good dropper is a lifesaver for my riding area and style.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Funny - if you go back and look at the "29er vs. 26er" debates, or "Disk vs. V-Brake" debates, or even the "Drop bar vs. Straight bar" debates, they all make about as much sense as arguing against a dropper post. Yeah, you can go down any trail on a 26" bike with V-brakes and a Drop bar (John Tomac style), but after being on a 29er with disk brakes and nice wide straight bars, would you really want to?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Of my two mountain bikes, the one without a dropper gets the most attention. If I'm gonna do a long descent on it, I just manually drop the post. That still does the trick just fine.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I've always adjusted my saddle to suit the terrain, before droppers were popular i did it with a salsa QR while riding. While i've never been amazing at riding at full mast having the saddle at 1" from optimal is no big deal. I'm tall, and geo used to be fkn awful for tall people. It was like riding at full extension even when you dropped the saddle.

I'd mostly miss my dropper when there's a 10 second descent in the middle of a climb.



noapathy said:


> ...maybe a few more years when the tech is bulletproof and CHEAPER.


The tech has been bulletproof and cheap for 15 years- gravity dropper. My oldest one is turning 10 this year, no service required.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Ahaa!!

Next to tyres, brakes & fork... best thing on your bike o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Thustlewhumber said:


> Funny - if you go back and look at the "29er vs. 26er" debates, or "Disk vs. V-Brake" debates, or even the "Drop bar vs. Straight bar" debates, they all make about as much sense as arguing against a dropper post. Yeah, you can go down any trail on a 26" bike with V-brakes and a Drop bar (John Tomac style), but after being on a 29er with disk brakes and nice wide straight bars, would you really want to?


Yep, do it all the time (well except the drop bars, never tried those before, but then even tomac who admitted recently it was pretty daft and only did that for 2 or 3 races). I'm quite happy to ride my v-braked 26 HT on the same trails as my newish 650b FS bike (so no note a 29er). Slightly different experience, but no real negative to either, just better at different things, fun either way


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

I was a late adopter so when I got one, I only used it for really, really steep stuff. It's a 125 mm/31.6 mm KS Supernatural with cable remote. I need to sell it, as I live in a flat area now.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Curveball said:


> I remember the days of going over a steep drop and having the saddle punch me square in the gut. I heard that's how Houdini died.


I had no idea they even had mountain bikes back then.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> I had no idea they even had mountain bikes back then.


Not likely. I was referring to getting punched in the gut for which you don't even need a mountain bike, although one without a dropper will do the trick nicely.

The Houdini gut-punch is a reference from the movie Planes, Trains, and Automobiles. I wish I knew how to embed the clip of that particular scene since it provides a funny take on getting punched in the gut.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Curveball said:


> Not likely. I was referring to getting punched in the gut for which you don't even need a mountain bike...


I know, it was a joke. A display of humour in which words are used within a specific and well-defined narrative structure to make people laugh?


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

It was a bit tough at first, but sternum-to-saddle habits die hard.


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been on a dropper for almost a year now and I've only found it useful when I catch air, or let someone shorter than me ride my bike. I'm happy having it but I could just as easily do without it.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

scottzg said:


> The tech has been bulletproof and cheap for 15 years- gravity dropper. My oldest one is turning 10 this year, no service required.


Hence my emphasis on CHEAP. lol

I'm sure if I ever move someplace where there are longer descents it'll become more of a priority.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

noapathy said:


> I'm sure if I ever move someplace where there are longer descents it'll become more of a priority.


I said before that I've heard this counterpoint maybe a zillion times over the last fifteen plus years. On long descents, you can always stop and lower your seat. Having a dropper post isn't really about this. Instead you can get your a$$ hatchet out of your way and PLAY ALL THE TIME even on the street. Think about BMX riders. Having your seat out of the way gives you tons more control and the ability turn every little trail undulation, rock, root, curb, speed bump into something to play on. Not just going down. If all you did was go down then yeah, like the DH guys you'd leave your seat down and that would be that.

Plus, here's an insane ut: idea...it's pretty damn rad to be able to move your seat down a small amount on really technical climbs. You'll have the ability to moderate your body position better when you need to increase you purchase the most.

In the end, ride whatever you want, however you want. That said, I firmly believe that anyone who really demos a bike with a dropper post will have a tough time going back to riding without one. Few have proved me wrong on this.

:thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

HELLBELLY said:


> . That said, I firmly believe that anyone who really demos a bike with a dropper post will have a tough time going back to riding without one. Few have proved me wrong on this.


You can count me as one who has.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^Hellbelly gets it.

There's not a skills coach around who advocates practice / training or learning with your post at full mast. Getting the saddle out of the way is the only option for proper positioning. So to be in that sweetspot - that leaves, either lowering it old-school manually for each section *or* automating it some via the remotely controlled dropper. The dropper is much more convenient and allows for many more pratical opportunities to lower your seat to match body position w/ terrain...

Here's a big misconception too: "Lowering it is just for long downhills". Hogwash. Now that the left hand is free from front der duties, you can work that dropper control proper and really repeat the benefit on a variety of terrain changes. Full mast is not the default anymore rather it is the exception only for seated pedaling efforts. Learned this from a HOF, national champion, Olympian so take it up with him if you don't agree.

Also - OP - yep it feels odd (scary) riding without one but you are in good company - back a bit when Heather Irmiger and JHK rode the SS (worlds?) after being on the Enduro circuit - they didn't miss their suspension or gearing - it was the dropper that really missed. So even the very talented can feel this way which is validating.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Might want to keep in mind that not everyone runs their seat cranked up to the sky like a wanna-be XC racer. I personally run ~1 to 1.5" below that all the time so I'm not riding around on frigging tiptoes to begin with; I'm happier with my seat at this static 'compromise' position than having another gizmo I'm supposed to **** with it all the time for little gain. The less crap I need to change and adjust while I'm riding, the happier I am; I tend to ride the same few gears most of the time too and have been running 1x since 7 speed was a thing. 

I'm also very comfortable on steeps and rollers, etc and it's been a long time since I learned how to handle them with decent form (ie - NOT going way back behind the saddle or putting the seat in my chest). 

Droppers are fine if you need or like them, but for some of us, they offer no actual benefit. I could put mine back on, but it isn't missed and it wouldn't get used if I did, so what's the point?


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> You can count me as one who has.


Sweet! I will add you to the list.  Knowing thyself is a great thing. Ride on! :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> Might want to keep in mind that not everyone runs their seat cranked up to the sky like a wanna-be XC racer. I personally run ~1 to 1.5" below that all the time so I'm not riding around on frigging tiptoes to begin with; I'm happier with my seat at this static 'compromise' position than having another gizmo I'm supposed to **** with it all the time for little gain. The less crap I need to change and adjust while I'm riding, the happier I am; I tend to ride the same few gears most of the time too and have been running 1x since 7 speed was a thing.
> 
> I'm also very comfortable on steeps and rollers, etc and it's been a long time since I learned how to handle them with decent form (ie - NOT going way back behind the saddle or putting the seat in my chest).
> 
> Droppers are fine if you need or like them, but for some of us, they offer no actual benefit. I could put mine back on, but it isn't missed and it wouldn't get used if I did, so what's the point?


I'd rather not have the knee pain and fatigue from an improperly positioned saddle.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Meh...everything's a compromise. Knees are fine after 25+ years, and I'm too stubborn to get 'fatigued'.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> Might want to keep in mind that not everyone runs their seat cranked up to the sky like a wanna-be XC racer. I personally run ~1 to 1.5" below


However you prioritize your riding aesthetic is fine with me. You recognize the compromise and that's what it is.. IMHO, dropper = no compromise but that's just my take.

Your 1 - 1.5" drop has it's place and sweet spot but so does full mast, 2", 3", etc, & full drop. Dropper doesn't just mean 'ass out' and over the back - example, I drop 2" or more on various fast cornering which allows me to position my weight where it needs to go (front/centered), lower the COG and avoid any saddle interference from the terrain, etc. Bottom line - faster, more competent and controlled conering.

I do take a little umbrage on some ppls blanket comments about crutch or not needed at all, etc. First, there's a whole spectrum of riding out there so your experience doesn't nec. match others. Then many these people ride like stiff sticks on a bike and, at best, merely get 'good enough' at what I call 'work around riding' - sort of like people who can bunny hop by pulling up on the clipless pedals - sure you can clear as high as can pull up your legs, but don't kid yourself that you're doing proper and not limited by this method. I see body positioning sacrafices in this same way. Move around on that cockpit and dance!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Carl Mega said:


> Move around on that cockpit and dance!


I totally get this, and make all sorts of use of it on my BMX and DH bikes, just don't run into much that demands it on XC trails (and I'm sure my definition of 'XC' goes well beyond what people are thinking when they throw out the whole "if you ride anything beyond a sidewalk you NEED a dropper post' crap). Just like there are plenty of people who can ride fine without 'needing' gears, not everyone 'needs' or wants to adjust their seatpost every 20 feet for each and every little bump in the trail.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> I totally get this, and make all sorts of use of it on my BMX and DH bikes, just don't run into much that demands it on XC trails (and I'm l.


You and I are not that far off on our opinions despite my advocating in favor of a dropper; I spend time searching for sweetspot of body position just like some search for sweet spot of gearing and cadence - priorities and aesthetic.

Lots of "I"s in your replies - which is cool - but for the record, I'm trying to address the topic in general... but using your comments as a backdrop, consider your skills have been honed over 25 years. I'm sure there's been some bumps, crashes and challenges in getting to that proficiency. It's not easy for most ppl to 1) figure out their sweet spot static height 2) learn to manuever on the bike with compromised body position. Now imagine there's a device that can make it easier to aquire this ability and do it much, much safer; I'd buy that device in a second. Sometimes I can still put myself in the mind of a younger me: riding first gen FSR and then Bullit (sheeeeet before that even) - wishing we didn't have these stupid QR binders but instead could just have our post magically at the height we wanted, when we wanted. Now we do and I think that's super awesome. Young Carl would be happy.

Cheers - my last on this poor beaten horse.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Carl Mega said:


> You and I are not that far off on our opinions despite my advocating in favor of a dropper; I spend time searching for sweetspot of body position just like some search for sweet spot of gearing and cadence - priorities and aesthetic.


Yup - it's just a preference/style thing. Some people are spend a lot of time trying to get things "perfect" (or at least, their version of it), some people like myself just get on the bike and don't really worry about it. I personally find droppers pretty useless for XC and it seems I didn't lose any old skills during the time I ran one. Doesn't mean you and others shouldn't use them if you like them. Just try to stop doing the typical MTB thing where you guy some new widget and all of a sudden think that riding is now impossible without it (leave that to the fatbike guys that think 2" of snow is impassible without 5" tires).


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Yup - it's just a preference/style thing. Some people are spend a lot of time trying to get things "perfect" (or at least, their version of it), some people like myself just get on the bike and don't really worry about it. I personally find droppers pretty useless for XC and it seems I didn't lose any old skills during the time I ran one. Doesn't mean you and others shouldn't use them if you like them. Just try to stop doing the typical MTB thing where you guy some new widget and all of a sudden think that riding is now impossible without it (leave that to the fatbike guys that think 2" of snow is impassible without 5" tires).


I pulled up your home town in google maps... i think your local terrain has a lot to do with your take on droppers. My typical ride involves several steep 1500' climbs (and 3000+ is common) immediately followed by a similar descent. I'd see a singlespeeder out on the trails about once a month when it was super fashionable, but they've all disappeared now.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

scottzg said:


> I'd see a singlespeeder out on the trails about once a month when it was super fashionable, but they've all disappeared now.


When was it super fashionable? The first production single speed bikes showed up in '98 (Bianchi B.O.S.S.). I got into in '99 (Bianchi B.A.S.S., that thing ruled at the time!). I had one up until a few years ago. Never took it (or much of anything) very seriously. Back then it was still mostly derelicts who just wanted to throw down and have fun. Nowadays it seems to be mostly roadies (with a tiny bit of dirt on them) and Strava$$holes with chips on their shoulders. :bluefrown:

:thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

scottzg said:


> I pulled up your home town in google maps... i think your local terrain has a lot to do with your take on droppers. My typical ride involves several steep 1500' climbs (and 3000+ is common) immediately followed by a similar descent.


Yeah, there's nothing anywhere on the east coast that even approximates that sort of riding; that doesn't stop people from saying the need a dropper though. (I do think if I were dealing with hours-long ascents followed by thousands of feet of steep descending, the 2 seconds it would take at the top to manually drop my seat probably wouldn't drive me to reinstall a dropper.)

Still, I don't think you're on point with your comment because tons of people who don't live smack dab in the middle of big mountain riding (ie the majority of MTBers) are swearing they can't live without droppers for 1-2-5-10-15-20 foot elevation changes. They even say it's more important for smaller changes than for extended up or down sections, which does make sense.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Droppers - love, love, love em.

That said I went riding on my 84 stumpjumper today. On the same trails I ride my Yeti.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I rode 102 miles on dirt on Saturday. No need for a dropper on any of it. Little need for gears either. I did run singlespeed, but there were a few times my legs would have liked the sit and spin option. 

As someone that has bikes with gears and without gears, FS and HT, Dropper post and without droppers I can say that they are all good and bad. Single speed rigid is about as pure as it gets, but so what. Some trails or days that works great. Others.. not so much. Riding a different set-up does not make one a hero nor does it make one a wimp. It is just different. 

I will say however that different bike types/parts do require different skills and adaptation. What works on one bike setup may no work as well on another. Personally swapping from bike to bike has the added challenge in that I need to adjust my technique or each bike. They all climb, descend and turn differently and work better on different terrain. There is no "one best bike for all" terrain. Each bike is a compromise somewhere and you need to decide where you want the compromise to ensure maximum enjoyment or max speed if you want to race.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JoePAz again.:madmax:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JoePAz again.:madmax:


me gives him some.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> me gives him some.


Me too...


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> Meh...everything's a compromise. Knees are fine after 25+ years, and I'm too stubborn to get 'fatigued'.


My first dropper had one of those intermediate stops at 35mm, and since I was new to using them and somewhat hard headed, I used it sometimes for a while...

I'll tell you what, for the difference in power output over a couple years of riding, a dropper post is a bargain.

Now I just use them like they're meant to be used, all the way up or all the way down. No compromise needed.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JoePAz again.:madmax:





nvphatty said:


> me gives him some.





slapheadmofo said:


> Me too...


Thanks guys. Just trying to keep it all in perspective. Riding bikes is fun. If all I had was canti brake 26" with 2.125 tubed tires SS rigid with fixed seat post I would still have fun. Come to think if it change the SS for a 2x5 with friction shifters and that is how I started out. I remember my first mtn bike with index shifting.. Man that was the bomb!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JoePAz said:


> Thanks guys. Just trying to keep it all in perspective. Riding bikes is fun. If all I had was canti brake 26" with 2.125 tubed tires SS rigid with fixed seat post I would still have fun. Come to think if it change the SS for a 2x5 with friction shifters and that is how I started out. I remember my first mtn bike with index shifting.. Man that was the bomb!


I didn't say it was positive rep. >>>


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

HELLBELLY said:


> I said before that I've heard this counterpoint maybe a zillion times over the last fifteen plus years. On long descents, you can always stop and lower your seat. Having a dropper post isn't really about this. Instead you can get your a$$ hatchet out of your way and PLAY ALL THE TIME even on the street. Think about BMX riders. Having your seat out of the way gives you tons more control and the ability turn every little trail undulation, rock, root, curb, speed bump into something to play on. Not just going down. If all you did was go down then yeah, like the DH guys you'd leave your seat down and that would be that.
> 
> Plus, here's an insane ut: idea...it's pretty damn rad to be able to move your seat down a small amount on really technical climbs. You'll have the ability to moderate your body position better when you need to increase you purchase the most.
> 
> ...


I don't fault other riders who like them, but it's just not for me. I understand the concept, but on the two demo rides I did, I really wanted to like the thing, but it was more of an inconvenience than a help after 20+ years of not needing it. They were both a 1x setup, so it wasn't like I couldn't find the lever (though one was better than the other IIRC). I really just got tired of the whole pushing it down and popping it back over and over instead of just riding.

I already have the ability to move around the bike. And just like slapheadmofo, I run my saddle about an inch or so lower. I ride about as fast as the trails around here will safely allow (lots of blind corners, hikers, etc). The best thing I could do to climb better would just be to lose those last 10 lbs, but I seem to have an affinity for tacos and pasta. *shrugs*

I was on the fence whether I wanted this or not. Now I'm not. I'm totally convinced this isn't for me at all. Put me on the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

noapathy said:


> I don't fault other riders who like them, but it's just not for me. I understand the concept, but on the two demo rides I did, I really wanted to like the thing, but it was more of an inconvenience than a help after 20+ years of not needing it. ... I really just got tired of the whole pushing it down and popping it back over and over instead of just riding.


Like anything it takes time to learn how and when to use it. I am still not fast at using the dropper on my SC Solo and don't use it for really short sections because it takes me longer to raise and lower than just to ride it. It not raising that is the issue, but lowering. If am riding a any downhill I am not on the seat in the first place. So when I decide I might need it I can't just press a button and get it out of the way. I have to lower my butt down to move it and then raise back up. Much better than stopping to adjust a seat of course, but still a little clunky. So I tend to reserve it for the places I really really need it or have know extended downhill. Still given what I want to ride on that bike and how I ride the bike I love having it on there. For my two hardtails it is just extra weight I simply don't need.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

JoePAz said:


> Like anything it takes time to learn how and when to use it. I am still not fast at using the dropper on my SC Solo and don't use it for really short sections because it takes me longer to raise and lower than just to ride it. It not raising that is the issue, but lowering. If am riding a any downhill I am not on the seat in the first place. So when I decide I might need it I can't just press a button and get it out of the way. I have to lower my butt down to move it and then raise back up. Much better than stopping to adjust a seat of course, but still a little clunky. So I tend to reserve it for the places I really really need it or have know extended downhill. Still given what I want to ride on that bike and how I ride the bike I love having it on there. For my two hardtails it is just extra weight I simply don't need.


Thanks for the perspective. Clunky is a good characterization of what I experienced, especially in having to push the seat down every time. Perhaps a manufacturer will come up with a way to make it go down as easily as it comes back up. That would definitely go far in changing my mind and make me more excited to use it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, if they get to the point where I can get a 3 or 4 position set-up where I can dial in the stops exactly where I want them, then make it retract as well as extend automatically (ie without me having to use my ass to move it) then I'll revisit. Otherwise, the current tech doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I want a dropper that can scan the trail ahead and adjust the saddle height appropriately. It should cost under $200, and weigh under 300 grams. Where is the innovation?!?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It's not losing skills, it's skills we never had and speeds/confidence/ability we were never able to utilize with the seatpost jacked way up. I thought stopping, getting off, lowering my seat was fine, and for a few years it was, but those long "only downhill" sections were pretty rare for me, not to mention the much more common "mostly downhill with a real stupid climb in the middle of it" sections. Much more enjoyable to be able to utilize the bike's capability to 100% in any scenario at any time.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

There's a lot of talk about hill climbs and descents, but I find that with the saddle out of the way, I can get the bike higher up in the air also.

My ss got its first dropper this winter. My big hope is that with a small amount of practice, I will be getting a lot more air time due to better clearances when hopping.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

dubthang said:


> There's a lot of talk about hill climbs and descents, but I find that with the saddle out of the way, I can get the bike higher up in the air also.
> 
> My ss got its first dropper this winter. My big hope is that with a small amount of practice, I will be getting a lot more air time due to better clearances when hopping.


Very true. Bunny hopping logs/rocks over the trails is so much easier without the seat in the way.

I also drop the seat just a little on some small tech climbs so that I can move the bike around a bit more, especially on dry rock where grip is plentiful so I don't need to weight the rear tyre.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Agreed. Getting behind my saddle going downhill isn't too bad without a dropper, but jumping anything significant is completely out of the question for me. Most of the downhills I ride have features/jumps so I generally stop and lower my saddle. I need to start watching Nino Schuter.

That being said, I do feel that I've lost some skill and confidence after getting used to having a dropper.



phreeky said:


> Very true. Bunny hopping logs/rocks over the trails is so much easier without the seat in the way.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

I found another, in my opinion, excellent use for a dropper. We all know that if you're bike is set up properly touching the ground firmly isn't possible in most cases. This makes uphill starts a pain at times. 

My new found solution is press the button as I swing onto the bike. Lower the seat so my foot can be planted, kick and pedal stroke to build up enough speed to get going and then raise the post back up underneath me. I may be the only one with this problem, highly doubt it, but it solved it for me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

You're not the only one at all - I, and most others I know with droppers, will drop it down just prior to coming to a stop. Easier getting off and then also back on. I also drop down on sketchy super slow switchback in case I start going sideways.

Today I borderline rode without the dropper - I tried a different remote setup and it was horrible, so I hardly adjusted.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

phreeky said:


> I, and most others I know with droppers, will drop it down just prior to coming to a stop. Easier getting off and then also back on. I also drop down on sketchy super slow switchback in case I start going sideways.


These are good tips. I've had a few silly falls that might've been avoided using a dropper like this.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I found another, in my opinion, excellent use for a dropper. We all know that if you're bike is set up properly touching the ground firmly isn't possible in most cases. This makes uphill starts a pain at times.
> 
> My new found solution is press the button as I swing onto the bike. Lower the seat so my foot can be planted, kick and pedal stroke to build up enough speed to get going and then raise the post back up underneath me. I may be the only one with this problem, highly doubt it, but it solved it for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


This is the strongest benefit I have found of the dropper post so far. It's also much more fun to bunny hop over or onto large logs/roots/boulders on the trail with the dropper lowered. It's great for downhills and going off little drops, but those just aren't as common in the Midwest.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

the_joe said:


> This is the strongest benefit I have found of the dropper post so far. It's also much more fun to bunny hop over or onto large logs/roots/boulders on the trail with the dropper lowered. It's great for downhills and going off little drops, but those just aren't as common in the Midwest.


The Midwest is huge, but if you're close enough and like the things that you're saying are uncommon, then you should come ride northwest Arkansas.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

tuckerjt07 said:


> The Midwest is huge, but if you're close enough and like the things that you're saying are uncommon, then you should come ride northwest Arkansas.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Funny you mention that because I am heading to Bentonville,e bright and early on this Wednesday for a long weekend of shredding. Judging from the YouTube videos it looks like an absolute blast!

Is NWA your home?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

the_joe said:


> Funny you mention that because I am heading to Bentonville,e bright and early on this Wednesday for a long weekend of shredding. Judging from the YouTube videos it looks like an absolute blast!
> 
> Is NWA your home?


Yep, transplanted from south Arkansas but been here about five years. I'd offer to show you around but honestly I took a three year break and my fitness is atrocious. I'd ruin your ride. If you want shoot me a DM and I'll see if I can point you to some fun stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## aquchase (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm debating getting a dropper post myself. Relatively new to mountain biking, definitely consider myself "entry level", but I have some athletic ability on a bike. I have considered the KS Eten Lever Seatpost, just to see how a dropper post would make me feel, good/bad? For only $100, seems worth it. I cannot initially throw up the $250+ for a dropper post with remote/thumb trigger when I have read much to do with dropper post problems.



mack_turtle said:


> Have not ridden one, can't justify the expense. Hundreds of dollars for a seatpost feels wrong.
> 
> Seriously, if someone made a manual dropper post at a reasoble price with a qr, I would do it. It would have to have a hard stop at the top so tjat when you reset the height, it's exactly right and pointed straight. Just using a qr clamp is not the same thing.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

aquchase said:


> I'm debating getting a dropper post myself. Relatively new to mountain biking, definitely consider myself "entry level", but I have some athletic ability on a bike. I have considered the KS Eten Lever Seatpost, just to see how a dropper post would make me feel, good/bad? For only $100, seems worth it. I cannot initially throw up the $250+ for a dropper post with remote/thumb trigger when I have read much to do with dropper post problems.


I would at least get the eten with handlebar remote. these can be had for around 135-150. I would not use mine as much if i had to take a hand off the bars to use it.

Currently they are $134 at Universal Cycles: https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=58077


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Having to put a hand down under your crotch defeats the whole purpose of a dropper which is on the fly vertical saddle movement.


----------



## aquchase (Feb 23, 2017)

the_joe and Travis Bickle, Thanks for the rec!

My worst fear is something going wrong on the trail and having to finish/end the ride in the lowest height. This is a hydraulic issue, correct?

Are there any recommendations for dropper posts that can avoid this worst case scenario?


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

aquchase said:


> the_joe and Travis Bickle, Thanks for the rec!
> 
> My worst fear is something going wrong on the trail and having to finish/end the ride in the lowest height. This is a hydraulic issue, correct?
> 
> Are there any recommendations for dropper posts that can avoid this worst case scenario?


There are lots of things that could potentially go wrong. They do have hydraulic internals (remote uses a cable). You'll read lots of horror stories online because noone goes online to post that they had a great ride with their dropper post and nothing went wrong! Only sob stories. How often have you gone to a restaurant, had a great meal, then thought about going straight to Yelp to leave a positive review? Only lunatics do this

The most common way people ruin their droppers (based on my discussions with mechanics who sell a LOT of droppers) is by forcefully pulling up on the post when it is in the down position. This forces air into the oil chamber, which requires a rebuild/oil change. Do not do this. When the post is fully extended, there is USUALLY no problem with pulling up on the saddle. I hang my bikes from the saddle on a regular basis and never had an issue.

If there were ever an issue out in the field and the post wouldnt return to the top, you could always simply raise the entire post within the frame using an allen key or the quick release. This is assuming the post has enough length inside the frame to do so. You need at least 100mm of post inside the frame at all times.

The KS posts have a 2 year warranty to the original owner when purchased through an authorized dealer. Even after the 2 years, the eTen is easily serviced because it has a non-serviceable cartridge that costs only like $40 or so.

I would highly recommend trying one out. Worst case scenario, sell it on fleabay if it doesnt put a smile on your face (it will). Have fun!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

aquchase said:


> the_joe and Travis Bickle, Thanks for the rec!
> 
> My worst fear is something going wrong on the trail and having to finish/end the ride in the lowest height. This is a hydraulic issue, correct?
> 
> Are there any recommendations for dropper posts that can avoid this worst case scenario?


Eh...if it happens, it happens. Not like a standard post is any sort of guarantee that you're not ever going to have to ride out standing up. Seen it plenty of times - bolts or seats can also give up the ghost, and sometimes you have to spend a some time getting up on the pedals, doing the chainless scoot/run thing, having a buddy tow you with a shirt-rope,or just plain old shlepping along pushing your bike for a few miles to get where you're going. If you ride regularly, you get comfortable with the fact that mechanicals and their aftermath are just part of the game. Every bike comes equipped with a hiker just for such incidents.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

aquchase said:


> the_joe and Travis Bickle, Thanks for the rec!
> 
> My worst fear is something going wrong on the trail and having to finish/end the ride in the lowest height. This is a hydraulic issue, correct?
> 
> Are there any recommendations for dropper posts that can avoid this worst case scenario?


Gravity dropper.

The original is still the best dropper.

Light, fairly cheap, made in the US, and can be completely torn down by a child with a multi tool. No seals. I have 3 of them, the oldest is 9 years old and has >10k on it and has never been serviced (that's a lie i had to squirt some tri-flow down it last month and ruined its streak), and i'm a clydesdale who breaks pretty much everything.

The dropper post market is a rich and evolving place, but if all you care about is absolute reliability and serviceability and 'whatever' aesthetics/ergonomics/features... there's really only one choice.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

AshevilleMTB said:


> I've never owned a dropper...


I did marry a dropper once't.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Done my share of just plain old shlepping too!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

aquchase said:


> the_joe and Travis Bickle, Thanks for the rec!
> 
> My worst fear is something going wrong on the trail and having to finish/end the ride in the lowest height. This is a hydraulic issue, correct?
> 
> Are there any recommendations for dropper posts that can avoid this worst case scenario?


No, your worst fear should be breaking your saddle or seatpost and having to ride all the way back to your car with no saddle and an impaling device beneath your butt, which has nothing to do with a dropper BTW.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I suggest getting one of these to carry in your pack. Rockshox Reverb Enduro Height Collar. It comes with a Reverb and also fits my KS LEV. Not sure what else it fits.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> I suggest getting one of these to carry in your pack. Rockshox Reverb Enduro Height Collar. It comes with a Reverb and also fits my KS LEV. Not sure what else it fits.


That looks like it could do a number on the post stanchion. I think some sort of rubber inside the collar would be a good thing.


----------



## aquchase (Feb 23, 2017)

the_joe said:


> There are lots of things that could potentially go wrong. They do have hydraulic internals (remote uses a cable). You'll read lots of horror stories online because noone goes online to post that they had a great ride with their dropper post and nothing went wrong! Only sob stories. How often have you gone to a restaurant, had a great meal, then thought about going straight to Yelp to leave a positive review? Only lunatics do this
> 
> The most common way people ruin their droppers (based on my discussions with mechanics who sell a LOT of droppers) is by forcefully pulling up on the post when it is in the down position. This forces air into the oil chamber, which requires a rebuild/oil change. Do not do this. When the post is fully extended, there is USUALLY no problem with pulling up on the saddle. I hang my bikes from the saddle on a regular basis and never had an issue.
> 
> ...


So true! Most reviews/forum comments are negative. MTB, food or otherwise.

Really leaning toward my first dropper purchase(for price and serviceability) being the KS eTen Remote. I have to go external routing and although I really like the KS Lev-DX for the stationary cable mount, for "entry level" I really can't see spending 3x's as much for it. Thank you all for input and experience.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

leeboh said:


> No dropper for me. I ride in MA. No huge hills up or down in the Eastern part of the state, more like ridges and small hills. Do you use the dropper for 10-40 ft of decent? Can't imaging. The enduro seems to work just fine without.


You have to get out of Eastern MA. We've got a few 300' hell drops out west.

Still no dropper needed


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

mattyice said:


> You have to get out of Eastern MA. We've got a few 300' hell drops out west.
> 
> Still no dropper needed


...


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

aquchase said:


> So true! Most reviews/forum comments are negative. MTB, food or otherwise.
> 
> Really leaning toward my first dropper purchase(for price and serviceability) being the KS eTen Remote. I have to go external routing and although I really like the KS Lev-DX for the stationary cable mount, for "entry level" I really can't see spending 3x's as much for it. Thank you all for input and experience.


You can get the lev dx on fleabay for a little under $300. Some of the vendors even claim to include the full manufacturers warranty. Personally id just stick with the eTen for half the price.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

mattyice said:


> You have to get out of Eastern MA. We've got a few 300' hell drops out west.
> 
> Still no dropper needed


Tallest midget!

hahahahaha


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> ...


I don't need your cookie, and I ride just fine without a dropper too. A lot of people do.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

noapathy said:


> Thanks for the perspective. Clunky is a good characterization of what I experienced, especially in having to push the seat down every time. Perhaps a manufacturer will come up with a way to make it go down as easily as it comes back up. That would definitely go far in changing my mind and make me more excited to use it.


it becomes completely natural after a few rides. much like locking out a fork or going from thumb shifters to grip shift, or a 3x9 to a 1x11 or whatever.

to the point where you don't even think about it.
downhill....pedal into it, press the button, sit down and go nuts.
when it flattens out or climbs a little, put your butt where your seat height normally is, push the button and hear the tick/thunk and sit down at the same time. i do remember it being a little funky and having to think about it the first few rides, but now it's completely fluid.

.

my thomson started acting funny and i had to send it back in recently. feel like a complete noob trying to descent anything technical without a dropper. seatpost up my butt trying to buck me over the bars. don't have the same balance in fast downhill corners. i'm sure some of it i'd be able to correct after a few rides, but a lot is just the advantage the dropper brings with being able to get your weight lower and more centered, quicker that you just can't do with a rigid post.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I always knew I was a good candidate for a dropper post... some of my local trails I prefered to ride with the saddle slammed despite most of them having steep uphill sections between the descends. I certainly prefer standing and mashing than compromising my ability to handle the tech sections, which are usually short and steep, followed by another steep uphill bit. I can't stand and mash forever though, so a dropper was a great addition.

I exclusively ride hardtails and a dropped seat allows me to use my built-in rear suspension (aka my legs) to keep the bike in control. I'm about to get a hand-me-my down dropper for my old ht as well as it makes riding my trails so much more fun. 

Riding with clipless pedals I can get away with only dropping the rigid seatpost an inch, but with flat pedals I need weight on my feet to keep them from bouncing. That means I need to bend my knees freely, hence the need for a low seat. I'm 5'5" though, taller people may have different needs.

Riding a fixed seatpost at full pedalling height and resting your belly at the saddle for the decends is bad form. You cannot move freely and center your weight over the bb, which means you can lose traction anytime. On modern bikes with long reach nubers it's even worse. It is a weak position to be in, seriously compromising bike control. With enough proctice you can used to it, but it's not optimal.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Would love to try one. Have ridden for ~25 years w/o one...its not that hard to me to get back/low/over the seat. The only time I yearn for having one is in the mountains on the DHs through steep switchback corners but somehow I manage to nab some v. fast DH runs without it...on a HT


----------



## Old grom (Oct 10, 2016)

My brother-in-law is an ER doc. He told me a colleague of his suffered a detached testicle from mountain biking. So I always like my seat down going downhill. Love my dropper on my new bike. But still use my HT with no dropper at times. Usually not a prob since I'll just stop and move it. But when I follow my ripper friend who doesn't like to stop, I'm out of my comfort zone way too often. Whenever the back of that seat...

Btw, my ripper friend is an old school shredder...HT w/ no dropper.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Tried the Thomson for a while. eBayed it about 2 weeks later. Not my cup of tea. I like my Eriksen Sweetpost.


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm an old goat, so please bear with me since this discussion reminds me of when I rode a rigid frame, kick start only Harley for almost 20 years. The new electric starters and suspension innovations were "the only way to go" for most.

Back to the subject at hand. Nobody has mentioned the 9point8 dropper, which is my way to drop. It has a mechanical lock instead of hydraulic. Something you might want to check out. No tools necessary for removal and use on another bike, if the other bike has a remote installed.

Not cheap, but works for me.

https://www.9point8.ca/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

grizfish said:


> Nobody has mentioned the 9point8 dropper, which is my way to drop.


I liked the look of those but distribution in the UK is not so great and the lay-back head is extra. It is.. kinda mechanical but it's a bit more complex than that. I ended up buying a Specialized Command Post, which I literally just fitted a few days ago. Not one ride on it yet. It is _genuinely_ fully mechanical and can still be used manually if you loose air pressure in the chamber.

I don't know that the Spesh will be better or more reliable than the 9point8, I doubt it actually, but it's cheaper, easier to get and you have a massive dealer network if it goes cabluey. But certainly, had the 9point8 been available locally and a better price I would've bought one.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

grizfish said:


> Back to the subject at hand. Nobody has mentioned the 9point8 dropper, which is my way to drop. It has a mechanical lock instead of hydraulic. Something you might want to check out. No tools necessary for removal and use on another bike, if the other bike has a remote installed.
> 
> Not cheap, but works for me.
> 
> https://www.9point8.ca/index.php?route=common/home


I have a 9point8 and it is real nice. The only thing I don't like is the remote. It isn't bad, I just don't like the cable routing.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

I rode with a guy that didnt like having his dropper too low cuz he likes to feel the saddle between his thighs. Gives him a sense what his bike is doing under him.
Maybe some guys feel that way too? 

I have a fs bike when i ride trails with a dropper. Been using a dropper for 4 years(And I will never ride trails without one) Then recently got a haidtrail for my paved commute no dropper. Im getting use to it. Learning how to stand well over the saddle when dropping off curbs and and hopping back on. But man, I rode down about 7 stairs with the saddle way up scared the crap out of me!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gocat said:


> I rode with a guy that didn't like having his dropper too low cuz he likes to feel the saddle between his thighs. Gives him a sense what his bike is doing under him. Maybe some guys feel that way too?


Yeah, I'm like that. I only drop it right down for really steep stuff where you're scuffing your backside with the tyre,


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Anyone use the position where you slide your butt behind the saddle, stomach resting on the saddle, and your arms are straight out? I never felt comfortable using that position. I don't use a dropper post either. If I had one, it would be mostly excess weight as I don't ride stuff that often where I would need one.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

gocat said:


> I rode with a guy that didnt like having his dropper too low cuz he likes to feel the saddle between his thighs. Gives him a sense what his bike is doing under him.
> Maybe some guys feel that way too?


I can't see how feeling your saddle is a benefit since it doesn't sense any vibration/location information that your feet and hands don't. Sounds like just a familiarity thing. I can't imagine someone who started out with droppers(or riding BMX or DH) coming to that conclusion.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

MikeDee said:


> Anyone use the position where you slide your butt behind the saddle, stomach resting on the saddle, and your arms are straight out?


Incredibly dangerous (!) because you are locked into the bike with no room to move or for the bike to move underneath you. The dropper gets the seat out of the way so you can lower yourself and let the bike move around easier, not so you can get yourself back easier.

Here is a great video explaining why you would want to lower your seat. Enjoy!


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

MikeDee said:


> Anyone use the position where you slide your butt behind the saddle, stomach resting on the saddle, and your arms are straight out?


All day!


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

jeremy3220 said:


> All day!
> View attachment 1163436


I wonder if he's wearing a cup?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2017)

leeboh said:


> No dropper for me. I ride in MA. No huge hills up or down in the Eastern part of the state, more like ridges and small hills. Do you use the dropper for 10-40 ft of decent? Can't imaging. The enduro seems to work just fine without.


I was late to the dropper game, I just rode with my seat too low on tech rides. I couldn't imagine riding without one now...I use it for climbing tech sections, descending, cornering...I even use it on 10-40 ft descents. That's the beauty of it; you can control it without removing your hand from the grip.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

MikeDee said:


> Anyone use the position where you slide your butt behind the saddle, stomach resting on the saddle, and your arms are straight out? I never felt comfortable using that position. I don't use a dropper post either. If I had one, it would be mostly excess weight as I don't ride stuff that often where I would need one.


Yes I have. That's one of the big reasons that I have a dropper now.

No more punches in the gut.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jeremy3220 said:


> I can't see how feeling your saddle is a benefit...


I find it can be. When cornering it gives you another reference point for where the bike is. Five contact points instead of four, I quite like it at times.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

gocat said:


> I rode with a guy that didnt like having his dropper too low cuz he likes to feel the saddle between his thighs. Gives him a sense what his bike is doing under him.
> Maybe some guys feel that way too?


It allows the rider to control the lean of the bike by apply pressure to the saddle.



MikeDee said:


> Anyone use the position where you slide your butt behind the saddle, stomach resting on the saddle, and your arms are straight out? I never felt comfortable using that position. I don't use a dropper post either. If I had one, it would be mostly excess weight as I don't ride stuff that often where I would need one.


That's how we all did it way back in the day... until HiteRite came out. We just stopped at the top to manually lower our saddles via a quick release.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dubthang said:


> That's how we all did it way back in the day... until HiteRite came out. We just stopped at the top to manually lower our saddles via a quick release.


Yep, never had a HiteRite but before droppers we would just stop at the top and lower via a QR.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Thustlewhumber said:


> Incredibly dangerous (!) because you are locked into the bike with no room to move or for the bike to move underneath you. The dropper gets the seat out of the way so you can lower yourself and let the bike move around easier, not so you can get yourself back easier.
> 
> Here is a great video explaining why you would want to lower your seat. Enjoy!


Funny why XC racers don't use dropper posts riding terrain like that. It took them a long time to switch to 29ers too. I guess new school geometry only gets you so far before you go over the bars.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

MikeDee said:


> Funny why XC racers don't use dropper posts riding terrain like that. It took them a long time to switch to 29ers too. I guess new school geometry only gets you so far before you go over the bars.


That's not a good example. Pros huck Rampage because they get paid to do it. I don't think anyone would call that safe either.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

dubthang said:


> That's how we all did it way back in the day... until HiteRite came out. We just stopped at the top to manually lower our saddles via a quick release.





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yep, never had a HiteRite but before droppers we would just stop at the top and lower via a QR.


Not all of us. After manually adjusting my saddle only a handful of times in my first 3 years of mountain biking, I replaced my seat QR with a fixed bolt in 1988. I have been riding fixed height saddles ever since.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Not all of us. After manually adjusting my saddle only a handful of times in my first 3 years of mountain biking, I replaced my seat QR with a fixed bolt in 1988. I have been riding fixed height saddles ever since.


That sums up my experience. I even used a Hite Rite for a spell, then someone said we don't need to mess with our saddle height, just shift your weight back (or something like that). He was right. We don't really have trails around here that need a dropper. But, I was in a local bike shop a few months ago and an employee there was saying how great a dropper post was. I should have asked him where he was riding.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting topic for me now; just got a new bike (full suspension finally!) with a dropper. I do not ride often in the mountains and our trails would be considered fairly tame but certainly have some tech etc. I have been riding since 1991...so I'm kinda "old school". After several rides, here is my take. It's cool but not really necessary for me. At first, it was unnerving to have the saddle so low and not have it between my legs to be able to squeeze it with my thighs and handle the bike that way. I actually racked myself on the rear tire on my first jump that I used it b/c I could bring the bike so far up between my legs. It's certainly nice to have the seat lower in certain situations but still on the fence on the overall use/necessity of it for me/where I ride.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Of course you can ride any terrain with your seat at full height, and some do. Is it as effective and safe as having your seat lower? No.

Could a BMX rider do the same jumps and tricks with a saddle at road cruising height? No. The saddle would stop him moving the bike around and it would be trying to kick him over the bars all the time. It's something so obvious it feels ridiculous saying it. 

So the same applies to a mountain biker who's riding encompasses features that benefit from similar freedom of movement. You might only have one steep drop or jump on your trail but it's still going to be safer and easier with the saddle out of the way. Maybe you have ridden that log-skinny many times with the saddle at full height but that doesn't change a thing. If your front wheel falls off the side the saddle height is going to make the difference between rolling off and getting pitched over the bars.

Can you ride all terrain with your saddle at full height? Yes. Is it safer to do so? Heck no.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish that when you hit the lever it dropped without you having to sit on it to move it down! That to me would make this easier to use. I keep getting jacked up having to push the seat down...I just want to stand up!


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Another thing, if I'm going to drop my saddle, I'm not wanting to be clipped in. How do you resolve that? I'm not going to use flat pedals. I've got one sided pedals that clip in on one side and are flat on the other, but they are not as convenient and easy to clip into as double sided clipless.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

MikeDee said:


> Another thing, if I'm going to drop my saddle, I'm not wanting to be clipped in. How do you resolve that?


What do you mean? I'm failing to see your problem here?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MikeDee said:


> Another thing, if I'm going to drop my saddle, I'm not wanting to be clipped in. How do you resolve that?


I don't see that being an issue for most people who are used to clipless, for myself being clipped in on sketchy sections isn't a problem but being perched super high is not optimal. Lower is safer and easier.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't see that being an issue for most people who are used to clipless, for myself being clipped in on sketchy sections isn't a problem but being perched super high is not optimal. Lower is safer and easier.


I've fallen many times in difficult terrain because I couldn't clip out in time.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MikeDee said:


> I've fallen many times in difficult terrain because I couldn't clip out in time.


I've taken a few spills due to not being able to un-clip in time but always on uphill tech, never on drops or steep downhill stuff where I'd most appreciate a low seat. I see droppers not as being a device that allows you to ride stuff you couldn't ride before but as a tool to make sections of trail you already rode easier, safer and possibly faster than without it.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've taken a few spills due to not being able to un-clip in time but always on uphill tech, never on drops or steep downhill stuff where I'd most appreciate a low seat. I see droppers not as being a device that allows you to ride stuff you couldn't ride before but as a tool to make sections of trail you already rode easier, safer and possibly faster than without it.


If you're going downhill and your front or rear tire washes out in loose dirt or gets kicked to the side by a rock, being able to quickly put a foot down to stabilize (dab) the bike can save you from falling. If you can't clip out in time, you're going to fall. You can always put a foot out in time with flats.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

MikeDee said:


> I've fallen many times in difficult terrain because I couldn't clip out in time.


What does that have to do with dropper posts?



J.B. Weld said:


> I've taken a few spills due to not being able to un-clip in time but always on uphill tech, never on drops or steep downhill stuff...


Not being able to get your foot down on tricky climbs is useless but being nailed to the bike when you go over the bars on a decent is bad too.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MikeDee said:


> Another thing, if I'm going to drop my saddle, I'm not wanting to be clipped in. How do you resolve that? I'm not going to use flat pedals. I've got one sided pedals that clip in on one side and are flat on the other, but they are not as convenient and easy to clip into as double sided clipless.


Getting some better skills, for one. Riding tech bits unclipped with clipless pedals is a recipie for disaster and almost gaurentees a crash, because you are hitting a section without the stability (speed) and controll (clipped in) that you need to clear the section. Has nothing to do with a dropper post. If you ride like this, you seriously need to consider flats for all riding, or practice with clipless. Half and half pedals are traditionally the worst of both worlds and don't have anywhere near the grip and stability of a good flat pedal, and no matter what you will have metal on metal contact with your cleat, which is bad. Then you are trying to clip back in on the one side after starting from a tech climb or when you put your foot out for a turn-there is a reason all clipless mtb pedals are dual sided, if it wasn't needed we'd take the weight savings and just have the one side.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Getting some better skills, for one. Riding tech bits unclipped with clipless pedals is a recipie for disaster and almost gaurentees a crash, because you are hitting a section wirhout the stability (speed) ans controll (clipped in) that you need to clear the section. Has nothing to do with a dropper post. If you ride like this, you seriously need to consider flats for all riding, or practice with clipless.


Tell that to all those downhill racers who ride with flat pedals.

Having the seat up makes it more difficult to put a foot down because the bike has to be angled over farther and you have to reach farther with your foot with the seat in the way.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MikeDee said:


> If you're going downhill and your front or rear tire washes out in loose dirt or gets kicked to the side by a rock, being able to quickly put a foot down to stabilize (tripod) the bike can save you from falling. If you can't clip out in time, you're going to fall. You can always put a foot out in time with flats.


Well as I said that hasn't ever been an issue for me, ymmv.



Mr Pig said:


> Not being able to get your foot down on tricky climbs is useless but being nailed to the bike when you go over the bars on a decent is bad too.


Not sure what you mean about useless (typo?) but in all my years of riding clipless being attached to the pedals has been the least of my worries during any of my otb experiences, somehow we (bike & me) manage to get separated just fine.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MikeDee said:


> Tell that to all those downhill racers who ride with flat pedals.


But the majority of downhill racers use clipless pedals. *All* of them drop their seatpost though.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> But the majority of downhill racers use clipless pedals.


Not all, and if it was such a hindrance as Jayem said, they all would.

You hot shots crack me up. "Get some skills." "HTFU." Typical... Watch the two videos posted in the thread. They show going over the bars clipped in. They also show putting out a foot to the side as well.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MikeDee said:


> You hot shots crack me up. "Get some skills." "HTFU." Typical... Watch the two videos posted in the thread. They show going over the bars clipped in. They also show putting out a foot to the side as well.


I'm not arguing against flat pedals in any way, shape or form, I've nothing at all against them or people who prefer them. I'm only relying my personal experience with clipless and why clipless pedals and dropper posts aren't an odd mix.

I used the pro downhiller example because the vast majority use clipless and all use low seat height.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

MikeDee said:


> Not all, and if it was such a hindrance as Jayem said, they all would.
> 
> You hot shots crack me up. "Get some skills." "HTFU." Typical... Watch the two videos posted in the thread. They show going over the bars clipped in. They also show putting out a foot to the side as well.


The vast majority of DH racers are clipped in, particularly at the WC level. If a racer is using flats, they always comment on it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Not sure what you mean about useless...


Clipless is fine for smooth trails or techie ones you know you can do but I like to be pushing myself and doing trails that are hard for me. Climbs where you are almost guaranteed to to be putting feet down or fast trails where parting company with the bike is a real possibility. I hate clipless in these situations.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Clipless is fine for smooth trails or techie ones you know you can do but I like to be pushing myself and doing trails that are hard for me. Climbs where you are almost guaranteed to to be putting feet down or fast trails where parting company with the bike is a real possibility. I hate clipless in these situations.


Huh, well I love clipless in all of those situations. So I guess they're not totally useless.

As always it's personal preference. Enjoy what you enjoy!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

WC DH racers, like WC XC racers have no relevance to majority of recreational mountain bikers. Could care less what they do as it has nothing to do with me. The whole pro argument is laughable. Clips and flats both work, you just have to put in the time and practice to get competent. Same goes with droppers, practice is key. Generally, the more you do something, the better you get at it. Sure, some have dinosaur brains and can't learn something new, but 99% can. There are some trails where a dropper is not beneficial, however not in my area.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> WC DH racers, like WC XC racers have no relevance to majority of recreational mountain bikers. Could care less what they do as it has nothing to do with me. The whole pro argument is laughable. Clips and flats both work, you just have to put in the time and practice to get competent. Same goes with droppers, practice is key. Generally, the more you do something, the better you get at it. Sure, some have dinosaur brains and can't learn something new, but 99% can. There are some trails where a dropper is not beneficial, however not in my area.


That's not necessarily true.

What IS true is that they're both incredibly focused on one thing, but that doesn't mean that you can't learn from what they're doing and use some what they're doing to improve your riding.

The idea that you can't ride technical trails with clipless pedals is laughable though. IF you can stay on your bike, they help a lot. If you lack fitness, skill, or the trail is just stupidly hard, it really doesn't matter what you're using.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> WC DH racers, like WC XC racers have no relevance to majority of recreational mountain bikers. Could care less what they do as it has nothing to do with me. The whole pro argument is laughable. Clips and flats both work, you just have to put in the time and practice to get competent. Same goes with droppers, practice is key. Generally, the more you do something, the better you get at it. Sure, some have dinosaur brains and can't learn something new, but 99% can. There are some trails where a dropper is not beneficial, however not in my area.


Post some photos of trails you ride. I'm curious about the kind of riding terrain there is where you are. Maybe worth a vacation there sometime, or not if it's too knarley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> The whole pro argument is laughable.


Glad you get a kick out of it but speaking for myself I'm not using pros for arguing but only for examples, I would never suggest that anyone do something just because the pros do it.

That said what pros do does have relevance for me, I'm just a rank amateur but if I'm looking for advice on bike position, cornering, manuals, going fast, etc. I use the best examples available, which usually comes from very good riders (e.g. pros).

I think that even the average joe can learn something from the best in their sport, doesn't mean that they should try to emulate everything they do but there are nice tidbits of wisdom here and there that can be useful if they wish to improve.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> I wish that when you hit the lever it dropped without you having to sit on it to move it down! That to me would make this easier to use. I keep getting jacked up having to push the seat down...I just want to stand up!


I found this also, having it go down without having to sit on it would be brilliant.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Glad you get a kick out of it but speaking for myself I'm not using pros for arguing but only for examples, I would never suggest that anyone do something just because the pros do it.
> 
> That said what pros do does have relevance for me, I'm just a rank amateur but if I'm looking for advice on bike position, cornering, manuals, going fast, etc. I use the best examples available, which usually comes from very good riders (e.g. pros).
> 
> I think that even the average joe can learn something from the best in their sport, doesn't mean that they should try to emulate everything they do but there are nice tidbits of wisdom here and there that can be useful if they wish to improve.


Anyone read Ned Overend's book, "Mountain Bike Like a Champion?" A good example of what you might learn from a pro. Some of you pimpley faced youngins might not know who he was, and some of you senior citizen types might not care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

MikeDee said:


> Post some photos of trails you ride. I'm curious about the kind of riding terrain there is where you are. Maybe worth a vacation there sometime, or not if it's too knarley
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Here is my fave.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> Here is my fave.


Run over to help, take a picture, decisions decisions...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MikeDee said:


> Anyone read Ned Overend's book, "Mountain Bike Like a Champion?" A good example of what you might learn from a pro.


That's what I'm talking about! Ned is awesome and his longevity is inspiring, guys like him inspired me to use clipless pedals in the first place. It's cool that he continues to embrace and use new technology, including dropper posts.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> Here is my fave.


Hmmm, looks like the log ride on That Dam Trail in Cumberland?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

TiGeo said:


> I wish that when you hit the lever it dropped without you having to sit on it to move it down! That to me would make this easier to use. I keep getting jacked up having to push the seat down...I just want to stand up!


This would be a useful feature. Generally I'm already out of the saddle when I come to a point where I want my saddle all the way down.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MikeDee said:


> Tell that to all those downhill racers who ride with flat pedals.
> 
> Having the seat up makes it more difficult to put a foot down because the bike has to be angled over farther and you have to reach farther with your foot with the seat in the way.


Excuse me? What DH racers are using "halfsies" pedals? And then tell all of this to all the DHers using clipless.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Excuse me? What DH racers are using "halfsies" pedals? And then tell all of this to all the DHers using clipless.


None? I don't get your point.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

This thread is silly.

Are we really arguing about these things, fer cryin' out loud !


Just stop it. Stop it right now.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

TiGeo said:


> Interesting topic for me now; just got a new bike (full suspension finally!) with a dropper. I do not ride often in the mountains and our trails would be considered fairly tame but certainly have some tech etc. I have been riding since 1991...so I'm kinda "old school". After several rides, here is my take. It's cool but not really necessary for me. At first, it was unnerving to have the saddle so low and not have it between my legs to be able to squeeze it with my thighs and handle the bike that way. I actually racked myself on the rear tire on my first jump that I used it b/c I could bring the bike so far up between my legs. It's certainly nice to have the seat lower in certain situations but still on the fence on the overall use/necessity of it for me/where I ride.


I just had my third ride with a dropper today and I'm sold. Previously I was riding with my saddle slightly low to give me some room to float around but with the dropper, I have it about an inch higher. I usually only drop it a couple of inches rather than the full 125mm and it makes a big difference to me, I'm definitely riding rough down hills with a lot more confidence and speed and trusting the suspension to do its job. I'm riding more in the foothills than the mountains so I'm not bombing long descents but I'm finding I use it pretty often, not every little dip in the trail but where there are longer rough downhill sections.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I race XC clipped in with a rigid post on a hardtail. All the rest of my riding is on my 160mm E29 with flat pedals and a dropper post. I find flats to be more fun, but I can ride it clipped in too. It usually takes about 5 minutes for me to adjust back to my XC bike every time I get on it. Usually by the time the race starts, I'm good to go. There is no adapting back to the Enduro, it just feels natural for me.

There is nothing I ride where a dropper is mandatory. But if you want to ride as fast as I do on those trails, you are going to need a lot of bike, including a dropper. Flying off a 3' drop onto a loose trail isn't where you want to be debating if you need a dropper, but you can roll it at low speed or take the main line off to the side like everyone else (an example from my ride yesterday).

It's always hard to understand at what level another rider is on unless you ride the same trails. You just have to take it on faith that the trails I am on are not suitable for high speed with a rigid post.

Most DH and enduro racers are clipping in now, few are on flats. All DH racers have their seats fully dropped, all enduro racers have dropper posts. More and more XC racers are going to dropper posts. You don't ever need a dropper. If you don't want one, don't get one. I feel like a dropper is about equal to having a suspension fork. I don't need a suspension front fork (as a realize every time I forget to unlock my fork...), but it does make the riding easier.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The thing about this thread and its title- it's not so much about old skills lost as it is about new skills gained. I still know how to put the inside of my thigh on the saddle and imagine I'm steering the bike from my hips. But I've learned how to get the saddle completely out of the way, separate from the bike, and drive it through corners. I've learned that's faster and provides better traction, too. It's not that I can't ride the way I used to- I don't want to.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MikeDee said:


> None? I don't get your point.


You need to stay on track with your own points. You brought up the "halfsies" pedals and unclipping for tech and I replied to the topics. You responded with "tell that to DHers". Admittedly, I don't understand your point, other than you don't seem to benifit from any tech and it's impossible for anyone to ride more challenging terrain than you in clipless.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2017)

^^^Stay on track??? This thread is about riding with/without a dropper post


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Bottom line for me is, Its easier to go faster on rough trails down hill. Easier to turn and go off drops. More fun, your center of gravity is lower which leads to better traction to your tires. I adjust my drop post as much as or more often then my shifter. I take full advatange of this awesome invention. Before It was using the QR clamp. Now Its the new technology on bikes that make trail riding exhilarating. In my opinion


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^“You use your dropper as much or more as your shifters” Seriously? We need to talk son.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Sidewalk said:


> . All DH racers have their seats fully dropped, all enduro racers have dropper posts.


That's not really true. DH bikes tend to have the saddle in the right spot for pedaling while descending, and DH racers have their saddles low enough, but not slammed. Enduro bikes have to compromise and you see a lot more variation; some riders are using the longest dropper and slamming it, others are doing something different depending on rider, bike, and venue. It's a neat time to be paying attention because we're figuring out what's ideal rather than what's not silly.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

The dropper post is the final solution. Anything less is a compromise.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^"You use your dropper as much or more as your shifters" Seriously? We need to talk son.


Reactions like this are exactly why I haven't put a dropper on my single speed. I'm so worried about how people would react to me using the dropper so much when I haven't got any gears. Oh the shame. I guess while I'm on about things I worry about what other people will think of me, I should go on and say, I've got flats on my single speed as well. And I'm half the man I used to be because I put a suspension fork on my single speed.

Oh wait. I ride flats and have a suspension fork on my SS because it's more fun for me that way. I'm gonna go ride my bike.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

Cotharyus said:


> Reactions like this are exactly why I haven't put a dropper on my single speed. I'm so worried about how people would react to me using the dropper so much when I haven't got any gears. Oh the shame. I guess while I'm on about things I worry about what other people will think of me, I should go on and say, I've got flats on my single speed as well. And I'm half the man I used to be because I put a suspension fork on my single speed.
> 
> Oh wait. I ride flats and have a suspension fork on my SS because it's more fun for me that way. I'm gonna go ride my bike.


Flats are not as uncool as you might think. Sure a lot of riders ride clipped but there's a reason why flats still exist they're fun.

Also, I've never heard of anyone shaming someone for having a suspension fork. Who are these riders you're meeting? haha


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

gocat said:


> I adjust my drop post as much as or more often then my shifter.


I do too probably. Even dropping the saddle 1cm will change how the bike handles on flat technical terrain.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cotharyus said:


> Reactions like this are exactly why I haven't put a dropper on my single speed. I'm so worried about how people would react to me using the dropper so much when I haven't got any gears. Oh the shame. I guess while I'm on about things I worry about what other people will think of me, I should go on and say, I've got flats on my single speed as well. And I'm half the man I used to be because I put a suspension fork on my single speed.
> 
> Oh wait. I ride flats and have a suspension fork on my SS because it's more fun for me that way. I'm gonna go ride my bike.


That reaction was 90% sarcasm and 10% shock.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

scottzg said:


> It's a neat time to be paying attention because we're figuring out what's ideal rather than what's not silly.


That's a good way to describe how EWS racing has directed the evolution of the all-mountain bike.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

scottzg said:


> That's not really true. DH bikes tend to have the saddle in the right spot for pedaling while descending, and DH racers have their saddles low enough, but not slammed. Enduro bikes have to compromise and you see a lot more variation; some riders are using the longest dropper and slamming it, others are doing something different depending on rider, bike, and venue. It's a neat time to be paying attention because we're figuring out what's ideal rather than what's not silly.


Okay, you are taking my post to the extreme only to contradict me.

DH'er don't have dropper posts, they leave them as low as they can for optimal downhill performance, duh.

You seem to agree that all enduro racers have droppers, but for some reason still have to point out that I am wrong on a point I never made. I never said they only ride slammed. And, as a person who rides with my seat in about 300 different positions on a trail that is a few miles long, again, duh. Sometimes my post is all the way down, sometimes all the way up. Sometimes slightly down, sometimes mostly down.

So, yes, you are correct.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^"You use your dropper as much or more as your shifters" Seriously? We need to talk son.


I wouldn't say I use my dropper as much as my shifter, but I certainly use mine a lot. That's kind of the point of having a handy remote, so you can adjust it on the fly at any given moment.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

MikeDee said:


> If you're going downhill and your front or rear tire washes out in loose dirt or gets kicked to the side by a rock, being able to quickly put a foot down to stabilize (dab) the bike can save you from falling. If you can't clip out in time, you're going to fall. You can always put a foot out in time with flats.


You can get foot out fast with clipless pedals too. Just takes practice. I had the exact situation you describe happen to me. I pulled my foot out of SPD pedals and dabbed the ground and moved on. Never went down and never slowed down either.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Sidewalk said:


> Okay, you are taking my post to the extreme only to contradict me.


"All DH racers have their seats fully dropped" is a common misconception. Guess that wasn't what you meant, oh well! :thumbsup:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Like most non dropper riders, don't need it for my riding style.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

JoePAz said:


> You can get foot out fast with clipless pedals too. Just takes practice. I had the exact situation you describe happen to me. I pulled my foot out of SPD pedals and dabbed the ground and moved on. Never went down and never slowed down either.


Exactly, and there are instances where you can't get your foot off a flat pedal in time. It's mountain biking things happen

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

My current rig. 150mm up front, clipless (now with HT T1's), and a 9point8 150mm dropper on a Canfield N9 setup ss. It really doesn't matter if you have gears, suspension, dropper, flats or clipless as long as you are out there riding the damned thing.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This is amazing, just amazing, carry on.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

RS VR6 said:


> That's only a few bucks more than what I paid for my Syntace HiFlex post.


Hey mate, I don't ride anything really requiring a dropper, never use the one that came on my Levo anyway. 

Building a Ritchey Ultra trail bike atm, looking at the Syntace HiFlex post. Do you recommend it?

Thanks


----------

